# Toshiba Satellite factory restore



## Tiberiuus

How do I restore my laptop back to its factory settings. It came new with vista preinstalled and no restore disks.

Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5868
Windows Vista


----------



## TriggerFinger

Try the steps here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post1450434


----------

